
Ideas for the integration of Thunderbird with LibreOffice - lwh
https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Ideas_for_the_integration_of_Thunderbird_with_LibreOffice#Potential_cooperation_between_LibreOffice_and_Thunderbird
======
orionblastar
I really like Thunderbird and Mozilla is trying to stop support for it. I'd
like to see some other organization take over Thunderbird.

I use it for my email client because it is cross platform and works in Linux
as well as Windows.

